# Barrel Trimmer a Necessity?



## bneff (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi folks,

I'm new here & have yet to make a pen (supplies ordered).  One piece I didn't order was a barrel trimmer.  Is this a must have or can I use something else that can be purchased locally?  

I've picked up so many tips by lurking and reading the site.  Thanks!

Bill


----------



## jkeithrussell (Feb 16, 2009)

What is a necessity is having a way to square the end of the blank with the tube inserted.  A barrel trimmer (pen mill) is one way to do it.  I use my belt sander, for the most part.  Others use a disc sander.


----------



## Bear-31 (Feb 16, 2009)

I won't say it's a necessity, but it sure helps when you are just getting started. It takes one thing out of your formula of problems with out of round (OOR) turnings. You can get by with sanding the ends flush if you are really careful or build a jig to square up to a sander. Squaring up the ends is really important not only for keeping things square on the mandrel but more importantly final fit with pen components. Hope this helps.

Bear


----------



## george (Feb 16, 2009)

Yes, this site is great. I would recommed barell trimmer, doe discsander also makes the job. But I do not know for 3rd option.


----------



## ehickey (Feb 16, 2009)

I bought a barrel trimmer when I first started, but it was not a very good one.  I am lucky enough to have a scroll chuck for my lathe, so here's my method:
After I glue in the tubes, I round the blanks (I usually use two cone centers to hold it)
I have a cone center in the tailstock
I chuck the blank to be trimmed in the scroll chuck, but only snug it up a little
I bring the cone center almost up to the blank
I loosen the scroll chuck just enough to pull the blank onto the cone center
While holding the blank on the center, I tighten the scroll chuck
This process *should* align the blank so that the tube is centered
I then put a drill chuck in the tailstock and chuck an appropriately sized forstner bit in it
I use the forstner bit to trim the blank

Hope this helps (YMMV)


----------



## Fred (Feb 16, 2009)

In short terms - YES!

One bit of advice - DO NOT HOLD THE BLANK BY HAND AND EXPECT GOOD RESULTS. Always mount the blank in a vise of some sort to ensure stability.


----------



## leehljp (Feb 16, 2009)

Bill, 

Welcome to IAP as a member! These fellows gave some good advice. There are several ways around having a barrel trimmer as noted but the purpose of a barrel trimmer can not be ignored - Squaring. Some way to square the blank is a necessity. 

Below is a link to a PDF file that is a general overview of most of the possibilities, tools, methods and ideas to date that are helpful in pen turning.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=42446


----------



## bneff (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks,

It sounds like it can be done, but best with the right tools.  Having been into bonsai for the last 12 years there are certain tools that are "must haves."  Yes something else will work, but the right tool makes it easier and cleaner looking.

Bill


----------



## BruceA (Feb 20, 2009)

*Another use for your barrel trimmer*

Get a barrel trimmer.  

Then, you can also turn the trimmer head upside down so the flat top is on the bottom with the shaft mounted.  Buy a set of 100grit sticky-back 5" sanding discs from Lowe's and cut out a disc the same diameter as the barrel trimmer head (@ 3/4") and punch a hole in it with a hand paper punch like the kids use for school reports. 

Slide the little sanding disk up the 7mm shaft of the barrel trimmer with the head upside down and stick it on.  

Why?   Because now when you have completed turning and finishing your pen blank you can use this as a final sanding of the ends of your blank before assembly to produce a clean, flat pen blank edge to mate with the pen kit.  

I read about this many months ago here, and it's been an inexpensive solution to a critical need for one of the final steps to perfection!

Hope this helps as you gain momentum...
Bruce in TN.


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Feb 20, 2009)

BruceA said:


> Get a barrel trimmer.
> 
> Then, you can also turn the trimmer head upside down so the flat top is on the bottom with the shaft mounted.  Buy a set of 100grit sticky-back 5" sanding discs from Lowe's and cut out a disc the same diameter as the barrel trimmer head (@ 3/4") and punch a hole in it with a hand paper punch like the kids use for school reports.
> 
> ...



I suggest (and use) 400 grit for my final sanding.


----------

